# suche film



## darkraver (15 Okt. 2009)

hey ho
suche einen film hab in im tv gesehn,
handlung war das ein mädchen so im alter von 14- 17 jahren ein flugzeug fliegn soll nachdem ihre eltern und die piloten bewustlos sind.
jetzt wüsste ich gern den titel des filmes ich hoff ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

vielen dank euch


----------



## grasy (15 Okt. 2009)

Hilfreich wären z.B. Sender und Uhrzeit, dann könnte man mal eventuell in eine TV-Zeitschrift reinschauen


----------



## astrosfan (16 Okt. 2009)

Meinst Du evtl. den "Mayday - Katastrophenflug 52"
auf Sat.1 von Mittwoch?


----------



## darkraver (16 Okt. 2009)

ne der kam svchon vor längerm glkaub letztes jahr
mir ist er nur ma so wieder eingefallen
wes ich noch weiß ist halt das ein teeanger das flugzeug fiegen muss da alle (pilot und eltern ) bewustloss sind


----------

